# Use a leader or not



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I fish wiht braid and use about a 3' flourocarbon leader. Does anyone tie their braid directly to the plug w/o a leader? How successful are you?


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

I started off running braid, swivel, flouro leader. Then started tying straight to the lure. I actually did notice a difference. I'm back to braid, Albright knot to flouro now.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

3 feet! That's like a shock leader.

My problem with tying straight on is how much I went through line. I go fishing 1-2 times a week and I ended up with enough missing off my spool after 2 months that I would close to bottom out on a good cast. That little few inches you clip off to change and tie new terminal really adds up.

Plus the line really misbehaved without a swivel. I switched to braid though and I haven't tried it without a swivel, so I can't say if it does any better than the mono.


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

ol' salt said:


> I fish wiht braid and use about a 3' flourocarbon leader. Does anyone tie their braid directly to the plug w/o a leader? How successful are you?


Really...... how can it NOT make a difference? Use at least 3', or more, of fluoro leader. I tie on with a double Uni, which is enough of a hassle to tie that I don't want to keep shortening the leader with cuts and ties. So I use my super duper custom lure attachment device.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*leader or not*

I use 12 pound test line on my reel for casting ability, with the drag set so a red can run with it.
20lb test fluro leader about 8-10 inches, barrel swivel on one end and jig head on the other.
I do use braid on my deep reel, braid has virtually no stretch to it compared to mono and when you have 70-100ft of line out, the braid really helps in feeling those bites down deep.(also use fluro leader here, just quite a bit longer)!
Just my set ups, not saying its the best, it's just what has been working for me.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

I tie my braid direct to the bait most of the time with no problems but there are a few scenarios in which I will add a leader with a surgeons knot. Much faster and easier than a uni to uni.

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/surgeons-knot/

- If the water is too clear I will add a leader. I've had fish shy off the line.

- I will also add leader for some tops and corkys that want to hook the braid when it's tied direct. The leader seems to stay out of the front set of hooks.

- If I'm fishing heavy shell, the flouro seems to stand up a bit better.

I will use a barrel swivel if I feel like my line is getting twisted by a bait. I feel like twisted line backlashes easier.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

6 feet clear 20# big game mono. All you need. Flouro sucks

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I use a 20 lb Flouro shock leader but two guys I fish with tie directly to their braid and it doesn't seem to bother the fish. Both have caught 28 / 29" trout tying that way.


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

I use 8# Stren original with a 2' flouro leader attached with a swivel. I cast plastics without a jighead.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

smackdaddy, what is your beef with flourocarbon? It is way more transparent than big game mono, and I haven't had any issues with it as far as knot holding or breaking on oysters.


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

3' Seaguar Blue Label 20#
Uni uni
Suffix 832 #30


----------

